# wireless help (fixed)

## dazss

Hi I have been trying to get the wireless card working with no luck, I am missing something if anyone can take a look and advise please

the following info may help 

 $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dhostap"

iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"

 $ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

#network={

	#key_mgmt=NONE

	#priority=-9999999

#}

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicaht

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

       ssid="################"

       psk="##################"

       priority=5

 rc-update show

              hwclock |                  boot                         

        device-mapper |                  boot                         

                 root |                  boot                         

            savecache |         shutdown                              

                local | default               nonetwork               

                dmesg |                                 sysinit       

            killprocs |         shutdown                              

             hostname |                  boot                         

             bootmisc |                  boot                         

          consolefont |                  boot                         

           localmount |                  boot                         

              urandom |                  boot                         

              keymaps |                  boot                         

             netmount | default                                       

                 fsck |                  boot                         

                devfs |                                 sysinit       

                 hald | default                                       

           vixie-cron | default                                       

               procfs |                  boot                         

                 mtab |                  boot                         

             mount-ro |         shutdown                              

                 udev |                                 sysinit       

                 swap |                  boot                         

             net.eth0 | default                                       

               net.lo |                  boot                         

         termencoding |                  boot                         

               sysctl |                  boot                         

            syslog-ng | default                                       

              modules |                  boo

# cd etc/init.d/ && ls -la

bash: cd: etc/init.d/: No such file or directory

 # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:68:ed:d0:3f  

          inet addr:10.0.1.198  Bcast:10.0.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:68ff:feed:d03f/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:218 errors:0 dropped:41082764 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:30 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:14120 (13.7 KiB)  TX bytes:2571 (2.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:219 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:4d:3c:8f:41  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-23-4D-3C-8F-41-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

 # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"linux emporium stat"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

 #wpa_cli status

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or director

 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Operation not supported

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Operation not supported

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Operation not supported

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Operation not supported                                      [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                               [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

The access point is a apple airport extreme using wpa and dchp.

thanks for any help or advice.The computer is a acer aspire one netbook, I have tried the switch on the front but with out the led working its hard to tell if its on or not.Last edited by dazss on Mon Mar 02, 2009 5:09 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## audiodef

So, you have a gentoo machine with a wireless card, and you're trying to get the wireless card working - is that correct?

----------

## dazss

yes, sorry not very clear

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post :

```

# lspci

```

----------

## dazss

lspci info 

```
 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

04:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. SD/MMC Host Controller

04:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Standard SD Host Controller

04:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. MS Host Controller

04:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. xD Host Controller

```

security is wpa/wpa2 personal

----------

## audiodef

I don't know what the steps are, but I've seen in other threads on this forum that there's a way to set up Atheros cards. I defer to someone who knows this stuff, or you could poke around here - I think the info is around somewhere.

----------

## dazss

Hi I am still having no luck if someone can advise me as to the area where the problem is ie driver, kernel, wpa_supplicant, etc.

Many thanks.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, first your /etc/conf.d/net should be like that :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

After that, you need to run this to create your Wireless link.

```

# cd /etc/init.d/

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

----------

## d2_racing

After that, can you post this :

```

# lsmod

# lspci -v

```

Finally, you should run this to see what is going on :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## dazss

lsmod as follows

```
 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_intel         316664  1 

snd_pcm                53636  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              21640  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         14344  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep              12932  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    38888  6 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

 

lspci -v

```

 # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	Memory at 78480000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

	I/O ports at 60c0 [size=8]

	Memory at 60000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

	Memory at 78500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

	Capabilities: [90] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

	Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Memory at 78400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

	Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	Memory at 78540000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [60] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

	Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

	Memory behind bridge: 77300000-783fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000070000000-0000000070ffffff

	Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

	Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00004fff

	Memory behind bridge: 76300000-772fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000071000000-00000000720fffff

	Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

	Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

	Memory behind bridge: 75200000-762fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000072100000-00000000730fffff

	Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

	Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

	Memory behind bridge: 74100000-751fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000073100000-00000000740fffff

	Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

	Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	I/O ports at 6080 [size=32]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

	I/O ports at 6060 [size=32]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

	I/O ports at 6040 [size=32]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

	I/O ports at 6020 [size=32]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	Memory at 78544400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

	Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

	Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 80 [Master])

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

	I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

	I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

	I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

	I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

	I/O ports at 60a0 [size=16]

	Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 17

	I/O ports at 6000 [size=32]

	Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2299

	I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

	Memory at 71010000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Memory at 71000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

	Expansion ROM at 71020000 [disabled] [size=128K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [50] MSI: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

	Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

	Capabilities: [ac] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=2

	Capabilities: [cc] Vital Product Data

	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

	Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-ff-ff-00-00-00-04

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e008

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

	Memory at 75200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [50] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

	Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

	Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

	Kernel driver in use: ath5k_pci

	Kernel modules: ath_pci

04:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. SD/MMC Host Controller

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

	Memory at 74100300 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Expansion ROM at 73100000 [disabled] [size=32K]

	Capabilities: [a4] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [94] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

	Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

04:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Standard SD Host Controller (prog-if 01)

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 19

	Memory at 74100200 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [a4] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [94] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

04:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. MS Host Controller

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

	Memory at 74100100 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [a4] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [94] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

04:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. xD Host Controller

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 015b

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

	Memory at 74100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [a4] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [94] MSI: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

wlan0 start 

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0
```

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                   [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                          [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

ifconfig -a

```
 # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:68:ed:d0:3f  

          inet addr:10.0.1.200  Bcast:10.0.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:68ff:feed:d03f/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1818 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:555 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:591692 (577.8 KiB)  TX bytes:101919 (99.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:251 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:4d:3c:8f:41  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-23-4D-3C-8F-41-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

iwconfig

```

 # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=-1 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wpa_cli stattus

```
# wpa_cli status

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

```

wpa_supplicant as follows 

```
  GNU nano 2.1.9    File: /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf     Modified  

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

#network={

        #key_mgmt=NONE

        #priority=-9999999

#}

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicaht

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

       ssid="linux emporium stat"

       key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

       proto=WPA

       pairwise=TKIP

       group=TKIP

       psk="#################"

}

```

----------

## dazss

I have altered wpa_supplicant setting to

[/code]# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

#network={

        #key_mgmt=NONE

        #priority=-9999999

#}

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicaht

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

       ssid="linux emporium stat"

       key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

       proto=RSN

       pairwise=CCMP TKIP

       group=CCMP TKIP

       psk="####################"

}

and now iwconfig returns this it look promising 

but when started it says wlan has started but is inactive

[code] # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"linux emporium stat"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:B3:AF:4B:8B   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:############################################################################## [2]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=123/100  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level=-99 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

I have changed /ete/init.d/net as you said it seems to have worked but still cannot to the internet

----------

## d2_racing

it's ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

----------

## dazss

I never noticed that, I have changed it now,

I stoped wlan0 and restarted it but still get the warning 

net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive.

----------

## dazss

Hi I found this 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/238808

is this the same problem I have 

many thanks

----------

## dazss

Hi the wlan0 card is now connected to the AP but I   still can't connect to the internet the command

ifconfig returns this

```
 # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:68:ed:d0:3f  

          inet addr:10.0.1.195  Bcast:10.0.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:68ff:feed:d03f/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:640 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:31 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:39824 (38.8 KiB)  TX bytes:2633 (2.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:251 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:4d:3c:8f:41  

          inet addr:10.0.1.197  Bcast:10.0.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::223:4dff:fe3c:8f41/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:650 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:30359 (29.6 KiB)  TX bytes:2029 (1.9 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-23-4D-3C-8F-41-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

I noticed that the above wmaster0 has the same mac address as wlan0 is this correct and what is it?

more info might help I managed to get on the net and load the gentoo home page but would not load any more

if I use the command wpa_gui the wpa_gui comes up with all the connection settings and connects ok but as stated before will only work for a very short time ie one page. if i open the wpa_gui from the desktop it is blank with no net work to select.

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

* Bringing down interface wlan0

*   Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0...                                           [ ok ]

*   Removing addresses

*     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0...                                        [ ok ]

*     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                 [ ok ]

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                   [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                          [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

Gentoo dale # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:1c:b3:af:4b:8b

ssid=linux emporium stat

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=10.0.1.200

```

----------

## dazss

still no luck connecting to the internet 

the computer seems to have no problem connecting to the apple airport,

the apple airport lists the computer as connected but if i use the following command i get this,

```
 # wpa_gui

Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

Selected interface 'wlan0'

Trying to connect to '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0'

but the gui pain comes up with 

status complete

last message wpa group rekeying completed

authentication wpa2-psk

encryption CCMP + TKIP

bssid  *****************************

ip address  10.0.1.200

if I try to save the configuration I get the message

The update_config=1 configuration option must be used for configuration saving to be permitted.

Don't know if it is of any use to my problem or not.

thanks
```

----------

